# Passed on new Bianchi, had a booger on it!



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

So I have been entertaining the thought of a new bike. Thinning the herd and selling some things off. Thinking about just having one do it all bike for now. The Impulso has intrigued me for a couple years. I want a bsa bottom bracket (have a SRAM GXP stages power crank) on a comfortable most likely metal bike. The lbs had one in my size (55), looked great, took it for a short parking lot ride. Felt nice, very stiff in the bb. Really liked, so far so good. Looking at the hydroformed head tube and I noticed a pea sized weld booger hanging toward the down tube. I mean it was big. Very off putting. Almost laughable really. There in no way I would buy that bike. I looked at these last year and did not notice anything like this. This was the only one they had so could not compare. Hope this was just a bad one that got through QC somehow.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Hope so too. Did you ask the shop about it to get their thoughts? Maybe if Bianchi USA got some pix of it they would agree with you and ship out a replacement frame. Bad for the shop to be stuck with a QC dud.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I would have said more had the owner or one of the other guys I know been helping. I was dealing with the counter girl and her contributions to the conversation were things like "it's really light" and " I love the color".


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

"I love the colour."
My sentiments exactly.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

kbwh said:


> "I love the colour."
> My sentiments exactly.


Yes, definitely important but stating the obvious. 
Speaking of color, I am also looking at a Colnago on clearance that is white. I have really been loving white bikes lately.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Are you sure it wasn't a pump peg?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

bigjohnla said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a pump peg?


If you are joking, that's pretty funny. If not, no, not a pump peg.
It was like seeng a beautiful woman and she turns her head and there is a big hairy mole on her cheek. 😳


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

White frames are pretty. Friend of mine's got a C60 in that white "Italia" paint job. Nice, but not on a Bianchi of course.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Well after much consideration and simple math, I think I'm leaning away from the Impulso. I found a Colnago, new old stock at a great price. $400 less actually. If the two were the same price I might lean the other way. Won't be able to test ride but have done as much research as I can on the interweb and am willing to take a leap of faith. Wish me luck.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Good luck. 
And now Ill go and have a look in the Colnago forum.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Good luck.
> And now Ill go and have a look in the Colnago forum.


The Colnago forum is about as action packed as the Jamis forum. Or a morgue. 😕


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Love my C-59. And I built my own pump peg. I use a plastic zip-tie. The head works perfectly to help keep the pump in place.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's not how you do it!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Tape? That is ridiculous. I use bungees to attach things properly to my bike.


----------

